# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Bái Đình - Một chuyến đi khó quên

## hang87

Thứ 4, ngày 15.2.2012 đoàn chúng tôi quyết định đi chùa bái đính

6h30 sáng, Ngủ dậy Mình lập tức đi đánh răng rửa mặt và chuẩn bị đồ cho chuyến đi chơi xa đầy hấp dẫn. Nói là chuẩn bị đồ thực là chỉ là cái ô thôi  :cuoi: 

Vì tập trung ở bến xe giáp bát gần nhà mình nên 7h30 mình mới ra khỏi nhà để đi ra bến xe. Đúng 8h kém có mặt ở trước cổng bến xe

gần 8h cả cty mình lên xe. Mình ngồi ở gần cuối xe phía cửa sổ vì mình bị say xe  :Frown: (. Xe lăn bánh lúc này thì mình hok bik trời đất gì hết cảm giác say xe nó tấn công mình T______T. Mình cứ như vậy cho đến khi xe tới thành phố ninh bình. Lúc này mọi người ai cũng thấy mệt mỏi sau một chặng đường dài. Lúc này bắt đầu có những hạt mưa nhưng không to lắm.

Để lấy thêm sinh lực đi tiếp. Tất cả quyết định dừng lại ăn trưa. Lúc đầu trước khi đi lộ trình chúng tôi được định sẵn là đến quán đất sét để ăn, xong thế nào quen một chị cũng xuống xe ở thành phố ninh bình chị giới thiệu cho quán thịt dê thanh cao. Thế là cả đoàn bắt taxi vào nhà hàng thịt dê Thanh Cao.


Quán nằm ở sâu trong một cái ngõ nhỏ cách biệt hẳn với các quán thịt dê khác.Dừng xe ở trước cửa quán Thanh Cao. Lúc này vẫn còn sớm lên đoàn chúng tôi là những vị khách đầu tiên của quán. Chúng tôi vào chọn bàn và ngồi nghỉ ngơi một lúc rồi mới bắt đầu gọi món. Thực đơn của quán rất đa dạng với các món dê (Ninh Bình rất nổi tiếng với món thịt dê và cơm cháy đến với Ninh Bình bạn nên thưởng thức hai món đặc sản này ^^ ). 


Đoàn mình gọi vài món thịt dê và cả cơm cháy. Lúc này bắt đầu có các đoàn khác đến quán ăn và nghỉ ngơi. Quả không sai khi chọn quán Thanh Cao để ăn. món dê ở đây ăn rất ngon, cả món cơm cháy nữa, cơm cháy ở đây khác với loại cơm cháy mình hay mua ăn trong siêu thị  :hehe: .



Dê hấp





Bát tiết canh dê ^^







cái này nhớ không nhầm là món dê áp chảo



Cơm cháy



Hiện trường còn lại sau vụ đánh chén  :cuoi:

----------


## hang87

Ăn xong nghỉ ngơi lấy lại tinh thần đến 12h. Mặc kệ trời mưa và trên đầu không có gì che (thật ra có ô nhưng mà ngại mở  :cuoi: . Đoàn của mình vẫn rất hừng hực khí thế đến bài đính với một tấm lòng thành tâm nhất! . Lại một lần nữa bắt taxi vào bái đính. Ngồi trên xe và nhìn ra ngoài quang cảnh thật đẹp lúc này trời mưa nhìn xa xa khá nhiều sương mù.

Cả đoàn xuống xe, trời lúc này đã tạnh, đường xa, ngồi xe lâu nên trông ai cũng thất thểu. Nhưng mà vừa nhìn thấy cái cổng vào chùa bái đính mà ai cũng phải mồm chứ O vì cổng vào rất hoành tráng nếu ko bik cứ nghĩ mình đang ở Trung Quốc  :cuoi: . Nhưng cổng vẫn chưa được hoàn thiện. Chúng tôi tranh thủ làm một kiểu ảnh trước cổng vào  :Wink: )




Bước vào chúng tôi lại càng ngạc nhiên hơn trước vẻ đẹp uy nghiêm và hoành tráng của bái đính.  Chúng tôi đi qua một cái hồ rất xanh và đẹp. ở ngay cửa vào hành lang là hai bức tượng bằng đồng rất to. Chúng tôi đi dọc hành lang để vào chùa đầu tiên. Ở dọc hành lang là các vị tượng phật la hán (mình nghe nói có 500 vị tượng phật La Hán được đặt dọc hên bên lối đi của hành lang) ở đằng sau lại là các ô nhỏ với bức tượng phật được mạ vàng đặt ở trong.  



Những chỗ nào mà bóng nhoáng là chỗ đó nhiều người dùng tay hay tiền xoa vào tượng



Tượng La Hán ở dọc hành lang



Những ô tượng phật ở tường dọc hành lang và trong cả chùa
Đi được một đoạn thì đoàn mình rẽ vào tháp chuông trước khi đến chùa thứ nhất. Tháp này có chuông và trống bằng đồng phải nói là rất to @_@.  



Tạo dáng bên ngoài tháp chuông  :Wink: )



Tiền được mọi người ném xuống trống đông rất nhiều



Chuông to nhất Việt Nam
Lên chùa đầu tiên, cảnh tượng thật là uy nghiêm và hoành tráng. Tượng rất to và đẹp, đoàn mình vào lễ rồi lại lên đường tới các chùa còn lại. Lúc này thì ai cũng thấm mệt.



ai cũng thấm mệt

----------


## hang87

Cuối cùng cũng đến ngôi chùa tiếp theo. Đó là chùa có tượng quan thế âm nghìn mắt nghìn tay lớn nhất Việt Nam. Điện Quan Âm gồm 7 gian với gian giữa của điện đặt tượng Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát nghìn mắt nghìn tay được đúc bằng đồng nặng 80 tấn, cao 9,57m. Được ghi nhận là tượng Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát bằng đồng lớn nhất Việt Nam (Cái này là mình được nghe lỏm của chị hướng dẫn viên của đoàn khác  :cuoi1:  ) . 



Tượng quan âm



Tạo dáng trước bậc lên chùa thứ hai  :cuoi1:  
Rời khỏi điện Quan Âm đoàn mình tiến tới ngôi chùa cuối cùng nới có ba bức tượng to nhất Việt Nam. Ấn tượng đầu tiên khi đến chùa cuối cùng đó là trước cửa chùa có bức tượng Di Lặc rất to và xung quanh có khá nhiều cây bồ đề. Mình và mọi người trong đoàn vào trong lễ. Bên trọng rất rộng, ba bức tượng đúng là rất lớn xung quanh có treo các bức hoành phi câu đối và ở tường thì có các ô tượng phật nhỏ. Sau khi hành lễ xong mình và mọi người cùng ra ngoài nghỉ ngơi. Mọi người đã rất mệt và không ai muốn di chuyển.Lúc này mình và một anh bạn trong đoàn đã tự mình đi lên chỗ tượng phật di lặc to được dựng ở ngay bên hồng của chùa. Nhìn ở dưới đã thấy lớn rồi lên đến nơi lại càng thấy lớn hơn. Mình và anh bạn tranh thủ làm lễ và xuống dưới luôn không mọi người ở dưới chờ  ^^ . 



Bức này chụp thật là nghệ thuật  :cuoi1: 



Tượng ở chùa thứ hai



Ba Tượng phật to nhất Việt Nam
 Đoành chúng tôi bắt đầu đi xuống. Lúc xuống mình đi thật chậm vì chân mình bắt đầu đau (_ _!), tay run run sờ vào các bức tượng La Hán được đặt ở dọc hành lang, Bên hành lang xuống này vẫn chưa hoàn thành xong nên có chỗ tường vẫn chưa có phật ở trong đó

Cả đoàn tập trung và bắt taxi ra thành phố ninh bình để bắt xe về lại Hà Nội. Lúc về quả thật là đã rất mệt nên khi nên xe mình cứ gật gù trong cơn buồn ngủ và buồn nôn  :Frown:  ) . Cái chú lái xe này cũng thật phiền phức cứ bắt khách suốt dọc đường làm mình còn thấy mệt hơn nữa. Lúc gần đến bến xe giáp bát lại còn dừng hẳn xe để chuyển khách nữa chứ @_@. Mình lúc này chỉ muốn xuống xe ngay vì vừa mệt lại còn say xe rất muốn về nhà T____T. Tầm khoảng 7h về tới bến xe. Lúc này cả đoàn mình mạnh ai người nấy về nhà. Bình an vô sự sau một chuyến đi thú vị khám phá chùa Bái Đính

----------


## hoanguyen87

Các bác mà đi chùa Bái Đính thì không nên đi từ cổng chùa mới. Vì phải leo dốc. Nên bắt đầu bằng đường phía chùa cũ. Bảo lái xe đón đầu ở cổng chính chùa mới. Từ đó tới tòa nhà cao nhất của chùa mới rất gần. Sau đó cứ xuôi dốc mà đi tới cổng chính chùa mới lên xe về. Chứ đi từ cổng chỉnh lên chắc tới nơi không muốn xuống mất.  :cuoi1:

----------


## trigiao02

Mình đang có dự định cuối tuần đi Bái Đính nhưng chỉ biết nó ở trong Ninh Bình  :cuoi1: . Bạn nào đi rồi chỉ đường cho mình đi nhé! Mình xin cảm ơn .  :Smile:

----------


## nhaiyen_8_7

> Mình đang có dự định cuối tuần đi Bái Đính nhưng chỉ biết nó ở trong Ninh Bình . Bạn nào đi rồi chỉ đường cho mình đi nhé! Mình xin cảm ơn .



Từ Hà Nội bạn cứ chạy thẳng quốc lộ 1A đến thành phố Ninh Bình, đến đúng đoạn bắt đầu có giải phân cách ( hàng rào sắt) giữa TP nhìn sang bên phải có biển chỉ dẫn đi Bái Đính có một con đường mới mở ( cũng 2 làn xe, đường bê tông to lắm) , bạn rẽ vào đó và cứ chạy thẳng 1 mạch theo đường đó chừng mười mấy cây, đến hết đoạn đường đôi tiếp tực đi thẳng chừng 3km nữa là đến nơi. 

Chúc bạn có chuyến đi may mắn!

----------


## thuty

Đi Bái Đính nhớ vào quán Thanh Cao mà ăn thịt dê, vừa rẻ vừa chuẩn. Mỗi tội món tiết canh dê không được ngon lắm, món dê áp chảo rất tuyệt.

----------


## pigcute

Ô hô vui nhỷ  :Wink: )
Muốn đi Bái Đĩnh quá

----------


## thuty

Tính ra đi 6-7 người thuê 1 chuyến xe 7 chỗ đi từ HN còn rẻ hơn đi xe khách đến đấy đi taxi vào rồi đi taxi ra.

----------


## mysunshine

nhìn mấy món ăn ngon ghê vậy ta

----------


## nguyetnt

hiiii.... Ở đây mừ đóng phim ngày xưa thì k kém j Tử Cấm Thành

----------


## jhonnyboy

Thú vị nhỉ
tiếc là trời mưa ^^

----------


## tuyetmuahe

tiết canh dê có 20k thôi hã, quá rẻ  :Big Grin:

----------


## girlcatinh

buổi đi chơi khó quên vì đc thông báo nhầm giờ xuất phát, thế là cả đoàn phải đợi mình. thấy xe lại còn chạy hớt hải đến nữa chứ. khiếp. mệt. phù...phù :sick:

----------


## vemaybay

bái đính đẹp thật

----------


## pehuong

Bài viết thú vị lắm, thanks chủ thớt nhé. Sẵn đây thì trang web cũng như fanpage của mình sắp tổ chức 1 cuộc thi,  phần thưởng cũng nhỏ thôi nhưng khá thú vị, chủ yếu để cộng đồng du lịch chúng ta chia sẻ niềm vui với nhau. Mọi người cùng đón chờ, ghé thăm và tham gia tại balonguoc.com hoặc fanpage balonguoc.com tại facebook nhé. Yêu mọi người <3

----------


## hientran812

đúng là đến rồi khó quên đó các bạn. mình cũng rất ấn tượng với Bái đính

----------


## ngoctran215

chùa bái đính ở quê mình đẹp thật, Ninh Bình có thêm chùa bái đính cũng thật đáng tự hào

----------


## nguyenquyetpro

Thanh Cao bây giờ ăn chán lắm bác ơi. ở gàn chùa BĐ có quán Thăng Long ăn ở đó sạch sẽ, phục vụ tốt, dê chuẩn, thuận tiên đi lại. ĐT như là 0303620186 có mấy pic em lấy trên mạng các bác tham khảo

----------

